# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Τροφοδοτικό

## mikemtb

Χαρίζεται τροφοδοτικό 13.8 - 7/10amp samplex
Λειτουργούσε πριν καιρό... 
Απουσιάζει το φις τροφοδοσίας 220v.
Παραλαβη από τον χώρο μου.
Δεν θα δοθεί στον πρώτο που θα στείλει, αλλά θα περιμένω μερικές μέρες και θα γίνει ένα είδος κλήρωσης στο τέλος της εβδομάδας που έρχεται. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

Gaou (23-01-19)

----------


## tgi

> Χαρίζεται τροφοδοτικό 13.8 - 7/10amp samplex
> Λειτουργούσε πριν καιρό... 
> Απουσιάζει το φις τροφοδοσίας 220v.
> Παραλαβη από τον χώρο μου.
> Δεν θα δοθεί στον πρώτο που θα στείλει, αλλά θα περιμένω μερικές μέρες και θα γίνει ένα είδος κλήρωσης στο τέλος της εβδομάδας που έρχεται. 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Δηλώνω ενδιαφέρον

Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb (18-01-19)

----------


## mikemtb

Up

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## SV1EDG

Δηλώνω ενδιαφέρον.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Gaou

θα ηθελα και εγώ να συμμετασχω στην κλήρωση.

----------


## mikemtb

Τελικά ο τυχερός είναι ο πρώτος που απάντησε 
Τάσο περιμένω pm να συνεννοηθούμε για την παραλαβή and coffee

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------

tgi (03-02-19)

----------


## KOKAR

Μιχαλη δεν ενδιαφέρομαι αλλα μπορείς να το φερεις μαζι σου στην δικια μου κλήρωση την κυριακη.

----------

mikemtb (03-02-19)

----------

